
Ask HN: Pain-points in your current dev editor/IDE - z3t4
What is it with your current dev setup ops (editor&#x2F;IDE and workflow) that is an absolute pain. And how much time&#x2F;money would you be willing to spend in order to fix it?<p>Personally I just code myself out of every problem, I have for example made my own editor&#x2F;IDE, but my problem is that I love working on my editor more then other stuff. So I&#x27;m checking if it would be possible to make it into a business. Or is every developer like me that they make their own pain go away.
======
Porthos9K
> What is it with your current dev setup ops (editor/IDE and workflow) that is
> an absolute pain. And how much time/money would you be willing to spend in
> order to fix it?

Emacs built with X11 support on OpenBSD 6.6 has this weird bug where trying to
kill or yank text will cause the editor to hang and spike a CPU to 99% until
killed, even though I have an active dbus session.

One of these days I'll come up with a proper solution, but right now I've been
coping by using Emacs without X11 support inside an XTerm.

